# Finally used my winch setup for getting some hard to reach logs....



## fusc (Sep 28, 2021)

Needed almost all 80 ft of line to get this 50ft cedar up a 40ish deg slope.


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

Oh my, that is a very clever way to mount the winch. I have a box blade too. I'm not all that keen where mine is mounted just under the top-link. I may need to follow your example. Thanks!


----------



## fusc (Sep 28, 2021)

bmaverick said:


> Oh my, that is a very clever way to mount the winch. I have a box blade too. I'm not all that keen where mine is mounted just under the top-link. I may need to follow your example. Thanks!
> 
> View attachment 82749


Here's how I addressed making the power connection removable. A simple post for ghe ground connection and ran a 4 awg wire to an insulated post for the positive. Simple brass wing nuts for easy disconnection. Cheapest source for the wire is buy jumper cables and cut the ends off.


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

fusc said:


> Here's how I addressed making the power connection removable. A simple post for the ground connection and ran a 4 awg wire to an insulated post for the positive. Simple brass wing nuts for easy disconnection. Cheapest source for the wire is buy jumper cables and cut the ends off.
> View attachment 82763


Mine is using a 4-plug trailer wire connection. I pull trailers with the tractor and having the lights work is a bonus for the trailers. Using it for the winch makes it all easy. This wasn't my idea originally, this is very common on the Jeep forums to use the trailer connection.


----------



## fusc (Sep 28, 2021)

bmaverick said:


> Mine is using a 4-plug trailer wire connection. I pull trailers with the tractor and having the lights work is a bonus for the trailers. Using it for the winch makes it all easy. This wasn't my idea originally, this is very common on the Jeep forums to use the trailer connection.


And that gauge wire handles the load from a winch?


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

fusc said:


> And that gauge wire handles the load from a winch?


Mine is only 2500-lbs rated. So yes, the wires can handle the draw. 

Those same trailer wires are the same gauge for trailer ebrakes for two axles, 4 ebrake discs. The motor on my winch draws less amps than 4 ebrakes.


----------

